# Club 33 & Grand Californian Villas



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is a slideshow of our visit to Club 33, Grand Californian Villas (Grand Villa, & a 2-bedroom) and riding the Lilly Belle in Disneyland. * This is for you Carl! 

In case you do not know what or where Club 33 is, here in some back information.
http://www.disneylandclub33.com/

The Lilly Belle
http://www.ratcage.com/disneylands-lilly-belle-presidential-train-car/

The Club 33 slideshow below with music!

http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4d546b784e6a6b314f54413d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## Carl D (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for putting this together. I will watch just as soon as I can..


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 28, 2010)

I loved i!  Great job, great food, view, everything.  Thank  you so much for sharing this.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 28, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> I loved i!  Great job, great food, view, everything.  Thank  you so much for sharing this.



Thank you for your comments Anna! I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Culli (Oct 16, 2010)

WOW - pretty much sums it up!

Are you Club 33 members?  Thanks for the link, I found it very interesting, didn't know much about the club.  Looks like a great way to celebrate your birthday.


----------

